# Anyone offered IUI after IVF abandoned due to 'empty follicles'?



## Kellois (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi, I went for my first EC collection today with two follicles (only had mild stimming so didn't expect many). After aspirating both follicles, was told that they didn't collect any eggs. So instead we were given IUI as we were told the eggs could have been left behind and may release on their own.

Has anyone experienced anything similar? 

K


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Kellois

I'm really sorry that I don't have any info or advise on this having never been in this situation but I know it's horrible waiting for someone to reply to a post when you are probably going out of your mind! Maybe you could try posting on another thread such as the IVF one?

Good luck and I'll keep my fingers crossed for a BFP!!!

  
deliadoll
x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Fingers crossed that you get a BFP.

Didnt have the same situations as you, but did convert to IUI from ICSI due to poor responnse. Had few small follicles and only 2 good sized follicles so clinic advised that I convert to IUI not to waste my tx.


My IUI was also on the 8th so we both at same stage of 2ww
Good luck x


----------

